# Cutest bunny EVER.



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 18, 2007)

So I have this baby dutch in a litter. He's the onyl survivor because my doe is stupid. He's a mismarked steel. And omg has the cutest face EVER. I did a photo shoot with him to show everybody.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 18, 2007)

Love the voting choices!!

That surely is a cute roundy dutch head. What a little looker :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 19, 2007)

What a cutie butt! I loooove the ones where he's tranced! look at his little toes people, it doesn't get more adorable than that :biggrin2:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 19, 2007)

He's a doll baby! Thanks for the photos. Those made my night!


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thats a very, very cute baby!

But i dont think its fair to call your doe 'stupid'! :?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

I think its fair to call her st upid when her first two litters she just stops feeding after 10 days and I have to foster both on another doe. And when she raises her third litter like gold, and then her fourth litter she kills all but one and DAILY flips over the nest box and spews all its contents, babies and all, all over the floor. I think its fair to call her stupid when he continually poos in the next box and I have to clean it twice a day and take care of her baby just to make sure he stays alive. I'm retiring her. 
I love her dearly but she's not a very bright animal.


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 19, 2007)

I would not say she is stupid - it's clear she doesn't want to be a mother which is her perogative, after all it's her body. 
*
JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think its fair to call her st upid when her first two litters she just stops feeding after 10 days and I have to foster both on another doe. And when she raises her third litter like gold, and then her fourth litter she kills all but one and DAILY flips over the nest box and spews all its contents, babies and all, all over the floor. I think its fair to call her stupid when he continually poos in the next box and I have to clean it twice a day and take care of her baby just to make sure he stays alive. I'm retiring her.
> I love her dearly but she's not a very bright animal.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

Which is why i'm discontinuing breeding her. But I don't understand why she would be an awesome mom for 10 days and then kill her babies. I think if she didn't want ot be a mother, she'd have killed them sooner.


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 19, 2007)

*Probably hormonal - but you are right to stop breeding her, not only for her sake and your sake but also for the innocent little kits.

JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Which is why i'm discontinuing breeding her. But I don't understand why she would be an awesome mom for 10 days and then kill her babies. I think if she didn't want ot be a mother, she'd have killed them sooner.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 19, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> I think its fair to call her st upid when her first two litters she just stops feeding after 10 days and I have to foster both on another doe. And when she raises her third litter like gold, and then her fourth litter she kills all but one and DAILY flips over the nest box and spews all its contents, babies and all, all over the floor. I think its fair to call her stupid when he continually poos in the next box and I have to clean it twice a day and take care of her baby just to make sure he stays alive. I'm retiring her.
> I love her dearly but she's not a very bright animal.


Its not her choice to breed is it! :shock:so maybe she doesnt want to be a mother anymore.......it might have been wise not to put the male in with her in the first place!:X


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

No need to get angry. There are people who have pet bunneis and there are people that strive to better the breeds that make your pet bunny special. 

Willa was a very good mother the last time around. So I didn't see a problem is getting another litter out of her. I assumed the first two times were just that she was a new mom and didn't know what to do. The 3rd time she was a great mom. And this 4th time around she messed up again. 

I'm not just trying to make more bunnies here. None of my bunnies ever go to bad homes. A lot of them are even used for therapy and education. 

It was my choice to introduce a buck to Willa, yes. But it was also her choice to be bred. She didn't put up a fight and without being too graphic on a g rated forum.... she wanted it. 

Goign to shows a lot lately I notice there are hardly any people showing Dutch anymore. With all these new breeds being introduced like Thriantas and Mini Satins and Lionheads, I worry that hte Dutch will get dropped and forgotten about like the Belgians and Americans. Breeders keep the breeds we love alive. And I am striving to better this breed and I've worked very hard and made a lot of sacrifices in my own life to do so. 

Willa did very well in show and picked up a leg before I retired her due to an injury (some black hairs grew in). One wouldn't blame me for trying to breed her.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 19, 2007)

> Its not her choice to breed is it! :shock:so maybe she doesnt want to be a mother anymore.......it might have been wise not to put the male in with her in the first place!:X



Sarah8000- Please remember that this forum is open to both breeders and pet owners. Many people on this forum are both. I think JAK's last response to this post of yours was well thought out and'said' in a nice tone.



Let's end this part of the discussion here and go back to talking about how cute that little baby is!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 19, 2007)

*clarzoo wrote: *


> > Its not her choice to breed is it! :shock:so maybe she doesnt want to be a mother anymore.......it might have been wise not to put the male in with her in the first place!:X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh i give up with this forum - why am i the only one getting blasted!!?

I personally dont have a problem with breeders as my two are from reputable breeders anyway. What i didnt agree with is Jakrabbitry saying her doe was stupid because she didnt look after the babies!

Bye!


----------



## Munchkin (Sep 19, 2007)

I work in a pet store and am not pro breeding while so many rabbits are not looked after right, abandoned and so many are breed just for fun, however I don't judge people for the choices they make with regards this on condition that the welfare and needs of ALL the rabbits they bring into the world are foremost in the scheme of things. I can't stand people who breed purely for money - I don't believe animals were put on this earth to earn us a living.

My point in posting is with regards your reply to Sarah about keeping the dutch breed going. Personally my first rabbit was a dutch and I love him dearly but I would not have chosen him only that it was my daughters birthday and she wanted a rabbit and he was the only one there.

I'm very glad he was because he is a gem, but in my work in the pet shop I have found our dutches are the last to be sold, often waiting for a long while until the "cuter" breeds sell.

If breeders have moved a way from dutch it's because the demand is not there currently, making the chances of them ending up in shelters etc greater.

Thats my experience where I live, very far from where you are - but thought I'd give my take on things.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 19, 2007)

Just a comment, I dont think JAK thinks her doe is stupid, I think it is more her sense of humor. I mean that in the nicest way possible...

It sounds kinds stupid that im saying that, but I know JAK loves her....

Sarah, please dont leave, I dont think we were bashing just you. Lets just not turn this into a big argument.

I think we all know RO doent need more bad news.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

I did mention that I loved Willa. I'm proud of her and her accomplishments. She's not one of the nicest animals to be around but she'll settle down for me and behave. 

I stole her from the pet store I worked at. They hid her int he back because she was attacked by an older rabbit and he ripped her nose in half. Without any form of medication, they left her int he back to die or...whatever else. I don't know. Thats how the store worked. It was sad. Me being a lover of my Dutchies, picked her up and I told my boss ''i'm st ealing this''.

''what?''

''I'm stealing Her. I'm taking her home, and i'm not giving you any money for her''
"oh....ok..."

I took willa home and cleaned her up. When her nose healed, I decided to put her through show. She placed over my other show does and even won a BOSB. But she still had a line of skin over her nose where the fur hadn't come back in. And when it did...the judges started spotting black hairs. So I retired her to brood doe and psycho. 

I call her stupid because of how she's behaved, not because I dislike her or honestly think ill of her. I've done stupid things. 

I have a dog whose name is ''Stupid''. I call him My Stupid more often than I call him Seth. Rosie can tell you about my dummy puppy. I always just lovingly refferred to him as my dum dum, my moron, the love of my life. When I actualyl refferred to him as ''Seth'' one day, my friend was like ''when did you get another dog?''

Willa isn't a bad rabbit, she's just a bad mom %75 of the time. I don't blame sarah for being concerned, but I think things got out of hand.


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Sarah- I was not blasting you- I am sorry it came across to youthat way. I was just posting a friendly reminder that there are two sides to every story. It is very hard to read into someones intent when they write a post. If JAK had carried on without explaining what she meant, I would have posted a friendly reminder to her, too. I'd surely hate to see you leave the forum over this. It really is a small difference of opinions in the grand scheme of things. 









Everyone- Please lets move on. Thanks. :thanks:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

> :thanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myLoki (Sep 19, 2007)

I like your babbit JAK! :biggrin2: 


Also, I just wanted to say that if you haven't been around very long that JAK's sense of humor is a little twisted. She's tres funny!



t.


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG sooooo cute...

i dare you to find soemthing cuter thena baby bunny....

other then a baby bunny butt! LOL

:bunnybutt::dutch strike a pose!


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 19, 2007)

He's perfection!

Of course, I had to vote yes.


----------



## ec (Sep 19, 2007)

My Nibbles is a b&w Dutch (adopted from a rabbit rescue) so getting to see pics of baby Dutches is the next best thing to having baby pics of Nibbles herself...  Thanks for posting them.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Why, would you look at that! What a beaut!!!" *Said in the Steve Irwin tone*

I love da bunny! Will you breed him??? Or are you selling? Cause I wouldn't mind him being my Dahlia's lil man


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG! what a cutie!!!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't know what i'm doing with him yet. I'm really attached to him but he's a crazy Charlie. Although already at 2.5 weeks he has a kickin' head on him! Which is just what my herd needs right now since I introduced some steels a while back and everyone suddenly started having pointy heads. 

But if you bunny finds him sexy you could always come down for a stud, you get free RO discount!


----------



## polly (Sep 26, 2007)

Iwant i want i want :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2007)

Heh I kind of forgot about this thread. 

''Teddy'' is doing great. He's sooooo fat. And his head is stil bogusly round. I alwys caleld him my ''teddy bear'' and it just kidn of stuck. Teddy it is then. 

the other day I walked in there to check on him and he's laying flat on his back, all four feet in the air, and his head lolled off to one side. ACK! I thought he was dead! He was even laying in a corner, in the dead middle of the litter box, how he managed to balance and get comfortble like that I don't know but then I felt bad for waking him up. He sleeps like the fricking undead. 

Dracula rabbit! Bunnicula rabbit... Like the book series I suppose.


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 26, 2007)

I adore his lil pink nose... :biggrin2:I so wish I could "relieve" you of him! Lol. You're a td far though :?Does he like planes?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 26, 2007)

At 3 weeks old I can't say he's been on a plane before.


-JAK


----------



## MsBinky (Sep 29, 2007)

:shock:You mean you never put him on the palm of your hand and did the bunny plane with him like you do with babies? Tsk Tsk. 

Lol just bugging. Will you post more pics? :inlove:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry! I meant to post pics for everyone yesterday and I took my camera to the rabbitry for pictures and it was like ''OH TEH NOES! FLASH FLASH!"
"Flashy flash flash! I'm dying I'm dying!"

It was so logn and drawn out and pathetic I would have nominated it for an oscar. But either way it wouldn't take pictures but it spent all that time and energy beeping and flashing it could have taken one freakin' photo. 

Pics today. Imma finish my tea....and do a photo shoot.


-JAK

PS- Oh, thats what you meant by the airplane. I'll have to talk to him about it...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2007)

Teddy pics, as promised. He's a good subject. And he lets you do anything to him. Oh and I found out he DOES like being an airplane.










He also has the ability to look asian while he dominates clover. 





The one below is my favorite, he's sitti'n so pretty.
























And apparently rabbits can climb trees. Well not really I put him there. Actually it's just a funky looking squirrel I noticed during the photo shoot.


----------



## jupiterannette (Sep 29, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote:*


> He also has the ability to look asian while he dominates clover.




SOOOOO CUTE


----------



## TK Bunnies (Sep 29, 2007)

OMG!!!! I love this pic!!!! soooooooo cute!!!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Sep 29, 2007)

Look he's goin' to town.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 29, 2007)

He's soooo cute :inlove:I think Wash would love to have him as a friend


----------



## MsBinky (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh wow he's sooooooooooooo adorable! :inlove:Now that i made you establish that he likes doing the plane, do you think he's ready to hop on a real one? Lol I so cannot wait to have plenty of laaaaaaaand!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think I'll be flying anywhere with Teddy anytime soon. I don't know what he'd think about being up 32K feet.


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

Awwww he is totally adorable and I LOVE the name...I nearly named my little boy Charlie, Teddy as he looks like a cat teddy bear


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 1, 2007)

Hehe!! Teddy's like:

"Mmphmmmphhmphh...Teddy...mmph...likes...mmphhmmph...clover...mmphmmph..."

*insert snarfling sounds here*

He's GREAT!! I think his head is FANTASTIC!! 

:inlove:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 1, 2007)

SNARFLING! I LOVE IT!! Its like Snarling +......F I guess


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, gosh! Teddy is SO cute! My favorite pictures are the airplane pictures and the one of him on his back on your lap. What a little love! He sure does like clover, too. I want, I want, send him to Alaska prease.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 4, 2007)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh, gosh! Teddy is SO cute! My favorite pictures are the airplane pictures and the one of him on his back on your lap. What a little love! He sure does like clover, too. I want, I want, send him to Alaska prease.


Yes, but remember it's ANCHORAGE, not fairbanks


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 5, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Which is why i'm discontinuing breeding her. But I don't understand why she would be an awesome mom for 10 days and then kill her babies. I think if she didn't want ot be a mother, she'd have killed them sooner.


Do you have her in with other bunnies? sometimes they will kill their own kits to keep them from being killed. Maybe she's sensing something as a predator? another bunny? person? dog?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Oct 5, 2007)

When I sayt she killed them....she didn't really like ...shred them and slaughter them.... she kinda just randomly stops feeding them. And they get dead. 

They're in a rabbitry, theres only rabbits in there. And the occasional mousie but I've been setting mouse traps and I've caught a good deal of the little demons. 

I'm not sure what her problem is....because she'd be ok and raise them for like 2 weeks then she'd just stop feeding them. And there was still milk there, Ic hecked she was all squishy. And she's had babies both inside, in a rabbitry, and in a hutch. She's been in so many different enviornments while having babies and nothing seems to effect her, she's just..... not very bright I guess. 

But Teddy is doing fine...while I was sitting here typing this my friend Keri went and kidnapped him and brought him in the house to play and he's all lying on his back....totally KO'd.


----------

